
Tech and Programming Reddit Communities for Coders - ycmember
https://twitter.com/myviralmag/status/1159079831306420225
======
mtmail
The
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
asks for original sources. The tweet simply links to a website without
additional information (value), please submit the website directly.

